# Venus Optics announces an RF mount version of their Laowa 24mm f/14 2X Macro Probe lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 6, 2021)

> Venus Optics continues its quick move into the RF mount by announcing an RF mount version of their very unique Laowa 24mm f/14 2X Macro Probe lens.
> Laowa 24mm f/14 2X Macro Probe is the world’s first consumer-grade probe lens which focuses from 2:1 macro to infinity and with a compelling wide angle ‘Bug Eye’ perspective. The front barrel of the lens is waterproof and an LED ring light is mounted at the tip of the lens which makes the lens capable for shooting in wet or dusty environments or with fine powders. Create with no limits.
> I have updated the Canon Rumors list of available third-party RF mount lenses.
> Laowa 24mm f/14 2X Macro Probe lens is available directly from Venus Optics and will it authorized retailers in the near future.
> *Laowa 24mm f/14 2X Macro Probe lens $1599*



Continue reading...


----------



## BroderLund (Sep 6, 2021)

So this is essentially the EF version with a built-in RF adapter? Any other changes to the lens?


----------



## Steve BXL (Sep 6, 2021)

Only waiting for the Sirui anamorphic set in RF mount


----------



## kten (Sep 7, 2021)

Steve BXL said:


> Only waiting for the Sirui anamorphic set in RF mount


You can get them pre converted from MTF services already in case you don't know. They don't do conversion on your own lenses yet if already have them, although may in future thus only way is buying pre done atm. Several folks have said they doubt Sirui will ever release it in RF mount and I suspect they're right. Due to frame coverage difference it is a potential headache for Sirui with likelihood of some users not understanding the lens doesn't produce an imaging circle covering the whole sensor on all RF mount bodies thus leaving it to third party modifications makes sense, especially since it isn't a straight mount swap as it requires some of the barrel shaving down.


----------



## Steve BXL (Sep 7, 2021)

kten said:


> You can get them pre converted from MTF services already in case you don't know. They don't do conversion on your own lenses yet if already have them, although may in future thus only way is buying pre done atm. Several folks have said they doubt Sirui will ever release it in RF mount and I suspect they're right. Due to frame coverage difference it is a potential headache for Sirui with likelihood of some users not understanding the lens doesn't produce an imaging circle covering the whole sensor on all RF mount bodies thus leaving it to third party modifications makes sense, especially since it isn't a straight mount swap as it requires some of the barrel shaving down.


I know abt MTF services. But I’m still hopeful Sirui will deliver RF mount version whatever the technical limitations may be. The new mount is gaining mount is gaining traction. Note that their E & Z native mount don’t cover the full FF sensor.


----------



## kten (Sep 7, 2021)

Steve BXL said:


> I know abt MTF services. But I’m still hopeful Sirui will deliver RF mount version whatever the technical limitations may be. The new mount is gaining mount is gaining traction. Note that their E & Z native mount don’t cover the full FF sensor.


Cool thought you may have known about conversion but mentioned in case not. The more native options the better so it would be nice, and with likes of C70 and future RF mount S35 cameras (or crop modes for or close to that) as well as 3rd party options like red komodo I'm sure it'd be popular. Sadly only 1.33 squeeze though, although for such a low price and weight/size options like that are great. I wish they'd release a higher squeeze option closer to 2x in small housing for hybrid mirrorless. Not likely I know but it'd be nice as the cheaper options like vazen I'm not so keen on size and quality and for the size I may as well rent the higher production level gear which is far too big for kind of low end rig I need and overkill in terms of quality for low level event and budget shooting.


----------



## Steve BXL (Sep 7, 2021)

I'm quite optimistic, better squeeze ratios and mechanically better lenses at a lower cost are around the corner.
Look where we've came from; from rental only lens, becoming affordable owner/operartor items with Atlas' Orions, then we've got Vazen and Sirui for the masses.
I think we're maybe 2-3 years away from shooting 1.65 or 1.8 S35 on a EOS R mkII


----------



## Steve BXL (Sep 26, 2021)

Hi kten,
We didn't have long to wait. Haven't we? 
Sirui announced an Indiegogo campaign for FF 50mm x1.6 squeeze T2.9 lens in RF, L, Z, & E mounts. If history is prologue, we'll soon have a 35, 24 and 75mm affordable anamorphic FULL FRAME RF lenses from them in the next few much months.


----------

